# Keyboard locks up in Windows 7



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,
Periodically while using my Windows 7 laptop the keyboard will lock up, and not allow me to type into anything. I've noticed it while using the keyboard's built-in keyboard, and a PS2 keyboard as well. To fix the problem I have to restart the computer. Does anyone know about this issue and if there's a better way to fix it? 
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

Assuming you can use the mouse, can you navigate to Device Manager, click "show hidden devices" and report if there are any flagged devices, particularly the keyboard and/or mouse.

Despite it's Win7, there could be some hardware in conflict. I didn't think it could happen until one day it did.

Also, try a USB keyboard and see if the result is the same.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok thanks, I'll try that the next time this issue occurs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does the screen freeze? Everything freezes?

Have you monitored temps?

http://www.piriform.com/speccy

Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The program I'm using at the time of the problem (IE, Firefox, MS Word etc.) will freeze up, but I can go to Task Manager to remove it and access a different program. When the problem occurs, the computer still remains mostly functional, it's just that I can't type anything into anywhere and cannot access the particular the program that the problem occurs on.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

So the mouse remains functional - just not the kb?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Correct.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does the same occur in Safemode?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not sure. The problem seems to occur randomly about once every 2-3 weeks, so it would be kind of hard to test it in safe mode.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing Windows 7 specific that I'm aware of. Sounds like it could be hardware related; exact why, I am unsure.

I would suggest going forward that you check the Event Viewer immediately following the intermittent freezing - see if any specific events are recorded each time prior to a KB freeze.


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

Device Manager & Event Viewer may yield useful information even when the machine seems to be working. Temps & voltages may also be useful.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I just experienced the problem again this evening. I checked Event Viewer, and didn't see anything out of the ordinary except for when Internet Explorer locked up when I typed in it. I was using the built-in keyboard. System temps were around 68-72C at the time.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your temps are on the hot side. Blow out all fans with compressed air, especially the heat sync. If a Desktop take the side off and make sure all fans are spinning.


----------

